# Egg share at Lister or GCRM, almost 36?



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, we have made the decision that our next step is IVF and would love to do egg sharing.  The 2 clinics that I have shortlisted (not sure why although they do have great results ) are London Lister and GCRM at Glasgow and I will be travelling form Northern Ireland.  To complicate things I will be 36 in June so its all a bit of a rush now.

Can anyone offer their experiences at either of this clinics?  Many thanks.


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi cMac,

I've egg shared twice at the Lister but sorry don't have any experience of GCRM at Glasgow. I would def recommend the Lister though. Once you have all your initial appointments and bloods done etc it doesn't take long to find a recipient so if you got all those things organised asap you might be ok for June, I would contact them just to double check though as I'm sure the cut off point in age was 35. The initial bloods that you would need are- fsh, LH and oestradiol once you have those and they are all ok the Lister will do the rest for you (you can get a list though and have them done closer to you but my GP wouldn't do anymore not even HIV.) Oh they also write to your GP asking about your general health any reasons why you can't egg share so may be worth making an appointment ahead of time and letting them know that this is your plan as I had to chase up my GP and this can delay things. The Lister is a very busy place (I'm now using a smaller satellite clinic for my third ICSI-not egg sharing this time instead of travelling up to London for scans and bloods and have realised just how hectic the Lister is compared to there!) However, all the egg share nurses are very friendly and there are only 3 of them (well there was last yr anyway) and so I often got to see the same nurse each time which was great. Also they arrange for you to see same scanner so again although very busy you are at least not seeing someone different everytime you go in. I also found they looked after you well in terms of regular scans and bloods to check all was ok. Not sure if that helps or not  If I can help anymore feel free to ask and I'm sure others will be along soon with other experiences. Good luck with whatever you decide to do 

cao


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was at crm in London and they offered me a donor who was nearly 36, she was proven and had donated a cycle the year before they were offering her around even though not a match as she only had a few months left before she was 36 so do ring them as from being matched to ec/et can take 2-3 months itself. Good luck


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi cMac.. 

I'd recommend The Lister! They are brilliant. Like you, I had to travel a fair distance for each apt though as I live in the south-west. They were always very nice even on the many occasions I was late due to traffic, coach late, train late, tube late! The process was fairly quick too, from initial apt to start of treatment (3 months). I'm not sure if the cut off age there is 35 or 36 so do check asap? (I'm also 36 this year and I thought I'd be too old to donate again)

Best of luck hun    

Please pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.  I've spoken more with GRMC this week and bith it and the Lister are waiting on my AMH results which should be 22nd April.  Both are non-commital about achieving egg share before my 36th birthday but the ball is rolling with both of them including all the backgroundblood tests required.

I just have to wait until 22nd April to see whats likely ( I hate waiting, I'm so impatient!).  I'll have a look at CRM as well.


----------

